
Saudi-Russia oil war is a game theory masterstroke - havella
https://www.ft.com/content/1da60fa2-3d63-439e-abd4-1391a2047972
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/yLgUF](https://archive.is/yLgUF)

